# Hanging Suet Basket



## Orchid (Jan 29, 2014)

We went shopping for a hay rack & the like today. 
I think Sloane likes the challenge if getting the hay out of things. 
The local store in my town didn't have anything and man did their hay look bad. 
I digress.
They had bird feeder thing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/360807607397?lpid=82

Hope that link works.

What we did was put the Timothy Hay shoved into that & made sure some was pulled out through the open squares.
Hung it off the nic panel by a litter pan. She's been checking into it some. 
Lina said she caught her pulling at the hay and all. 

I thought it was a nifty idea in a pinch. 
Thought I would share it.


----------



## JBun (Jan 29, 2014)

I had looked at those too, but the ones I saw had holes that I felt were too small for my buns to easily get hay out of. Unfortunately there aren't a lot of great options for hay racks here in the US. I've had to make mine for that reason. Such a pain. 

It's a good idea for a hay rack though. Hopefully it will work well for your bun.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 29, 2014)

It's a good idea for a hay rack though. Hopefully it will work well for your bun.[/QUOTE]

I didn't like the big bulky racks they had. It's like they were more for show. All colorful and bulky plastic crap. 
This bird feeder one, it seemed alright for now. 
I pulled the hay through the open holes on the bottom so she understood she could.


----------



## Bville (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been using one of those suet holders for my bun Fred. I got a big one at Walmart last summer and it has been working great. Each of my three buns has a different hay rack. My smallest bun Smokey uses the typical pet store hay rack that I bought when they were babies and it is still a good size for him. My other bun Pepper likes to eat her hay and pellets while she is in her litter box so I got her one of those bin feeders that has a pellet cup in the front and a hay rack in the back. Talk about bunnies having individual personalities, mine have individual eating styles as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 29, 2014)

Just bought one these in the UK this weekend and also a long round one. They were so cheap I thought it was worth a try, haven,'t set them up yetbut they say it's good to make them work for their food.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 29, 2014)

I used this on my dwarfs had no problem


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

I like the double suet feeder as a hay rack idea! I'm probably going to make my bun a wooden rack too, just for variety and to have more wood in the cage for chomping on, I'm going to make it out of willow branches.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 30, 2014)

My concern with that one is that it is so small. It is only 5" square. The recommendation I've always heard is that a rabbit should consume its body size in hay every day. That would seem to mean that a hay rack that size would need to be refilled at least 3x per day to get enough hay.

It would be good as fun entertainment thing for getting hay, but I would be concerned about using it as the primary method of offering hay. While it may be fun for bunny to get the hay out, it also requires more work to get the hay and thus makes it more difficult to get the recommended amount. 
onder:


----------



## Orchid (Jan 30, 2014)

Blue eyes said:


> My concern with that one is that it is so small. It is only 5" square. The recommendation I've always heard is that a rabbit should consume its body size in hay every day. That would seem to mean that a hay rack that size would need to be refilled at least 3x per day to get enough hay.
> 
> It would be good as fun entertainment thing for getting hay, but I would be concerned about using it as the primary method of offering hay. While it may be fun for bunny to get the hay out, it also requires more work to get the hay and thus makes it more difficult to get the recommended amount.
> onder:



Personally I'm not using it as my only source of providing hay. Just one. I'm having issues with getting Sloane to use the litter pan as a place to pee. I don't think she likes the hay in the litter so I'm trying this out in a quick pinch.
I also hay in toilet paper rolls. She seems to like that but only with Timothy Hay & only till she can't get the hay out any longer. 
I tried hay in the wicker basket but that oddly made it the bathroom basket. We stopped that.
We'll put little piles on the grass mat & she'll check it out but lose interest. 

However I've noticed that they seem to come all different. Different sizes. Different shapes. So some of those squares are smaller than others on the suet feeders.

When we go to the vet I want to pick up the bunny bale feeder. They have a retail location right around there. 
So I'm sorta holding out for that. 

http://www.bunnybale.com


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 30, 2014)

^^ Those bunny bales sound like a good idea. I've never heard or seen those before!


----------



## Orchid (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah I was hoping to get that at a retail location when we went to the vet, but it's not to be.


----------

